# Sperm extraction



## maryawinfield04 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can anyone help with a procedure code, pts dx is azoospermia we were denied for using a unlisted procedure code 55899. I'm doing some research with the op report and it's telling me tha the testicular tissue was extracted and send to the embryologist for infertility. Would the code for this be 54505 since sperm extraction was taken from the testes.

Thanks


----------



## KCROSS (Jul 13, 2012)

That is exactly how our practice is coding the procedure.  The op note states that small incision is made and then a biopsy gun is used to extract a sample of the testicle.  Sample is given to the reproductive endo's.  We usually check to see if the patient has infertility benefits before we do the procedure.


----------

